# Got mill back together



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I sawed on some more spalted poplar today AND THROWED some away!!!!
YEP!!!!TOO FAR into stage 3:furious::huh::thumbdown: These got to the bottom of the stack before I got time to saw....too much moisture!!!








But got the flat side ready on 2 logs one being this crotch. They'll be ready to saw when I get a chance.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Git On It!

Glad the mill is buzzin.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to see you're back up and running Tim.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Must be good to be making sawdust again! Rotten logs are just Nature's way of making room for more. They'll be out there and ready whenever you are! Looks like that crotch piece has some potential!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Please hurry! I need to see some wood---:smile:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*A little TEASE!!*

Here's a couple of pics.....I did get to saw this weekend on Saturday. Here they are just after sawing and ready for photos and stickering. There's some spalted poplar, spalted elm AND Spalted aulanthus....This was a unique cut for me BUT I believe it's a very overlooked wood for furniture, I managed a stage 2-3 in it...More pics later.








Here's the teaser.....Spalted elm...WOW even if it is mine it spalts BEAUTIFULLY!!!


----------



## DavidLanphere (Feb 11, 2014)

I think that could make for a beautiful table top


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Thank you Tim---I needed that!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Something a little different.....Sawdust Art....LOL :laughing::shifty::1eye:

This is on spalted Aulanthus... the inside was surprisingly extra dry, as I drug off the scrap it left this....


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Most people wouldn't even have noticed. Fewer would have stopped to take a picture, and only you would have posted it. A nice reminder to stop and smell the sawdust.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

DavidLanphere said:


> I think that could make for a beautiful table top



I'd like to see that wood wrapped with live edge Walnut on a glass-top coffee table!


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Tim, never heard of spalted Aulanthus could you share a pic when its not covered in sawdust plz? Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooooops I spelled that wrong .....Ailanthus aka "tree of paradise/heaven"

Sorry I haven't downloaded the pics from my other camera, BUT as soon as I do I'll post.


----------

